# Nature Throid shortage?



## McKenna

Has anyone had any difficulty getting Nature Throid refills lately? My pharmacy is out and I called 4 other pharmacies in my city and none have it. I was told there is a backorder and they don't know when it will come in stock. Two pharmacists told me this. I have 23 pills left...all that the pharmacy had in the bottle today and I have to call over the next few weeks to see if it comes in. I live in PA.


----------



## Lovlkn

> Patients whose pharmacies list their prescription strength as unavailable at time of pick up are encouraged to contact our customer service team at 877-797-7997 or [email protected], or try one of the mail-order pharmacies that we work with: http://bit.ly/RLCFindAPharmacy. Our team is on standby, ready to assist patients in locating a pharmacy that carries their prescription.


Awhile back I had issues getting my Unithroid - turns out they changed the distributor and during the change over orders were showing unavailable. Maybe give this toll free # a try and see if they can locate some for you.


----------



## McKenna

Thank you! I will call them tomorrow. I have a lot of other autoimmune stuff going on right now and the last thing I need is to mess with my thyroid dose. I was afraid I would have to switch back to Armour until this shortage, or whatever it is, gets sorted out.


----------



## McKenna

Quick update:

I called the number and was told by a rep that they expect this shortage to last a few more months. She said that they changed manufacturing equipment and orders are severely back ordered but they are filling them in order of when they received them. Her suggestion was that I call my pharmacy and see what other strengths they have in stock or the ability to order them, then have my doc write scripts for those strengths to equal my full dose. I used to have to piece together doses when I was on Armour, so it's not that big of a deal for me. But in the meantime, I also called my prescription insurance mail order company and they had my strength in stock so I had my doc write a new script for mail order. After some arguing with the insurance co., they agreed to override my script so I can have the med shipped to me asap. At least I know I have a three months supply and hopefully manufacturing will catch up by the time my refill is due.

I'm posting all this in case someone needs this info. too. The nurse at my doctor's office had no idea of the shortage and her husband is on Nature Throid too. She's going to keep an eye on his dose at the pharmacy in case she has search around like I did.


----------



## McKenna

I'm adding a quick update on the Nature throid and NP thyroid backorder situation.

RLC Labs added an information page on availability to the site to keep patients updated. They are back in production and some doses are finally becoming available but there is still a huge back order. It looks like some of the major pharmacy chains (Like Walmart Pharmacy) are starting to get 1/2 gr and 1 gr tabs. My local Walmart was only able to get 1/2 tabs so I'm going to piece my doses for a while.

Anyway, if anyone needs information here's the site:

https://getrealthyroid.com/product-availability.html


----------



## atryko

I ran into the same issues recently with Nature Throid 81.25 mg. Impossible to find in stock. Been tweaking my dosage over the last year and a half or so, trying to find the sweet spot. Just asked my doctor to let me go back on the Armour 90 mg. I think I felt a bit better on that dosage (that's where I started when I made the switch from Synthroid to NDT).

Just curious. Any reason why some like to avoid the Armour brand? (no trying to hijack the thread here...if I need to start a new one, please let me know.)


----------



## creepingdeath

Armour was reformulated a few years ago and a lot of people did not like it afterwards .

Armour also was sold recently to another company and the buyers raised the price.

I personally take armour and have no problem with the reformulation.

It was a Life saver for me as I had an extreme reactions to synthetic's.

This product isn't perfect and I still have slight symptoms that come and go but are manageable.

Taking hormone replacement is a treatment and not a cure.


----------



## atryko

creepingdeath said:


> Armour was reformulated a few years ago and a lot of people did not like it afterwards .
> 
> Armour also was sold recently to another comany and the buyers raised the price.
> 
> I personally take armour and have no problem with the reformulation.
> 
> It was a Life saver for me as I had an extreme reactions to synthetic's.
> 
> This product isn't perfect and I still have slight symptoms that come and go but are manageable.
> 
> Taking hormone replacement is a treatment and not a cure.


Just curious. Did the distaste for the new Armour formulation have anything to do with gaining weight while taking it? I've seen a fairly immediate 2-3 lb weight gain when I switched back to Armour. I'm wondering if I can get my hands on some NP Thyroid, or other brand if that might help. Never expected to gain weight on any dosage of Thyroid meds that wasn't insanely too high/low.


----------



## creepingdeath

I don't know as I started taking it after the change in formula.
I'm back to my original weight before thyroid hell.
I never tried any other NDT yet and don't know if I should.
It took along time to get where I'm at now.
I've always been very active and rarely sit down during the day.
I'm also a Guy where most thyroid people are female.

But I can tell you, I'm in better shape than I've ever been.

Thyroid hell actually helped me quit smoking those nasty cigarettes for good.

"A couple of pounds ain't gonna" kill ya' "


----------



## McKenna

atryko said:


> I ran into the same issues recently with Nature Throid 81.25 mg. Impossible to find in stock. Been tweaking my dosage over the last year and a half or so, trying to find the sweet spot. Just asked my doctor to let me go back on the Armour 90 mg. I think I felt a bit better on that dosage (that's where I started when I made the switch from Synthroid to NDT).
> 
> Just curious. Any reason why some like to avoid the Armour brand? (no trying to hijack the thread here...if I need to start a new one, please let me know.)


I was on Armour before the reformulation and for me, it seemed to absorb quicker and better than when it was reformulated. The tablets were actually a lot softer than they are now. I needed an increase in the newer Armour. I switched to Nature throid mostly due to the outrageous rising costs of Armour and I had no issues whatsoever with the switch. I like Nature throid a lot and I had the option to go back on Armour when there was such a huge back order of Nature throid, but I chose not too.


----------



## fromheretoobscurity

I just had to switch to Np Thyroid by Acella because my mail order pharmacy ran out of Naturethroid.

Hopefully they won't run out of Np as well.


----------



## McKenna

Which mail order pharmacy do you have? I use CVS caremark and they definitely have 1 grain and 1/2 grain tabs. My delivery of 1 grain tabs is set to arrive today and I will take two per day to get to my dose.

I am on 2 grains and had my doc write a script for 2-1grain tabs per day until the 2 grain tabs are back in production.


----------



## fromheretoobscurity

Express Scripts.

I hear Naturethroid is slowly trickling into distribution-it just hasn't made it to my pharmacy yet, so I went ahead and subbed Np Thyroid.

I've heard good things about it and only 30.00 for 90 days.

I was on Armour but switched to Naturethroid after the price hike.


----------



## fromheretoobscurity

People have compared Np Thyroid to old school Armour so maybe the switch will be a good thing.


----------

